

Dmoz – The Open Directory Project - peter_l_downs
http://www.dmoz.org/?x

======
rasengan
The problem with DMOZ is the corruption of the moderators. This is also
becoming apparent in some of the other large community moderated platforms.
The final frontier, in essence, is a crowd based decentralized platform for
all things social.

~~~
jimjimjim
I'm more inclined to trust dedicated moderators than the masses. Moderators
may become corrupted but at least it can be eventually identified but if it's
decided by the masses, who can be just as effectively manipulated, then it's
much more difficult to point out the bias or correct.

~~~
programmernews3
Trust to masses doesn't contradict with identifying corrupt contributers. Take
Wikipedia for an example.

------
bradhe
I haven't heard anyone talk about dmoz in a long, long time...

------
randomstring
Dmoz nearly died in 2006...

[http://www.skrenta.com/2006/12/dmoz_had_9_lives_used_up_yet....](http://www.skrenta.com/2006/12/dmoz_had_9_lives_used_up_yet.html)

------
cloud36
And the purpose of this is...

~~~
cloud36
Pretty much how you navigated the web before search engines. Also, something
all SEO'ers tried to get their sites into as search engines used to use this
as seed site for their crawling process. But, yeah, I don't know why anybody
would post it. Maybe they were feeling nostalgic.

~~~
peter_l_downs
I submitted this because, although it might be hard to believe, I'm young
enough that I hadn't heard of it, and only found it during a random link deep
dive. It felt like some eldritch internet horror that the people on HN might
know about and be able to explain!

------
sosuke
What is old is new, I still want a good directory site like this. Spam is just
crazy though. I wonder if you could set it up as a request to mail in links
via filled out form. That would cut down on the junk.

------
kentf
lol really. All the people who have been doing SEO since 2000 are shaking
their heads right now.

~~~
zuccs
Google still pulls its descriptions from there if it doesn't like your ones!

------
erobbins
isn't this the original yahoo with new paint?

~~~
chaostheory
The difference being that volunteers edited the data. The whole point of this
site pretty much died once Google showed up a long time ago. I'm not sure what
makes this site interesting today unless I'm missing something.

------
bdcravens
This has been around since 1998.

------
hondo77
Who called the nineties?

